# Costs of living in kenya



## JerryHCien (Mar 21, 2015)

I want to share this link with u 

numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Kenya 

Cost of Living in Kenya. Prices in Kenya. Updated Mar 2015 should be helpfull


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

so should beok with uk pension ?


----------

